# New Halloween Series (Online) - Grimm Endings



## TangoDango (Oct 26, 2011)

We just launched a show for Halloween, called Grimm Endings (twisted re-tellings of classic nursery rhymes). Give us a look, let us know what you think:

Rock-a-Bye Baby:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NX_vQlnACGY

Mary Had a Little Lamb:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Jr7JksbsL0

Little Jack (Who Sat in the Corner):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NY98wlrb5hM

Cheers,
TangoDango


----------



## shadowless (May 1, 2009)

Um, those were scary....much scarier than the actual Grimm stories (which I think are scary in themselves)


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

Looks like a Spammer!


----------

